# Eco-Friendly Foam from Auralex



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got my Studio Monthly magazine and was looking through it and saw something interesting.

http://www.studiodaily.com/studiomonthly/currentissue/9423.html




> Indianapolis-based Auralex Acoustics recently released the first "green" acoustical foam product to be introduced to the audio production and post market. The company’s Eco-Friendly StudioFoam now includes soy components that reduce petroleum-based chemical usage by up to 60 percent. StudioFoam is now manufactured without harmful Chlorofluorocarbons (CFCs). This greener formula helps reduce global warming emissions by lessening dependence on fossil fuels. The company has also found that in making the switch to its new soy-based hybrid formula, the foam lasts longer and performs better than conventional petroleum-based foams. StudioFoam is available in its original colors and costs the same as previous versions, starting at $109 for a 24-piece box of 1’ x 1’ x 2" wedge panels. www.auralex.com​



$109 for 24 pieces seems like a good deal to me? Anyone have any thoughts on this product for room treatment?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

you wanting to use this for your house or car? Does it say if its open cell or closed cell?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

bobditts said:


> you wanting to use this for *your house or car? *Does it say if its open cell or closed cell?


oops i thought i had it in right section, i didnt realize there were new subforums it through me off. (mods will do their jobs so im not worried)

anywho it would be for my home. Im working(stage 1 planning) on redoing my bedroom a little more "studio-like" and could use some room treatments in the future. just wanted to know anyones insight on this product if any


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

i believe its open cell


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> (mods will do their jobs so im not worried)


That would be me!



Megalomaniac said:


> i believe its open cell


darn, I was wanting to try them in my doors.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Good god, SOY!?!??! WTF is this world coming to? LOL....  Maybe if it doesn't absorb any sound for ya, you can stir fry it an put it on some rice. 

Read b4 u buy: http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> Good god, SOY!?!??! WTF is this world coming to? LOL....  Maybe if it doesn't absorb any sound for ya, you can stir fry it an put it on some rice.
> 
> Read b4 u buy: http://www.ethanwiner.com/acoustics.html


is there a certain segment im suppose to be reading more than others?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Megalomaniac said:


> is there a certain segment im suppose to be reading more than others?


How about the segment that addresses the sound issues you're trying to manage??


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

FoxPro5 said:


> How about the segment that addresses the sound issues you're trying to manage??


well durr....

i thought you were trying to point out whats wrong with Soy from that link, sorry if i misunderstood


----------

